# Eagle River today?? Actual Flow?



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

River Brain has the Upper Eagle at 2480 cfs. Gauge at Avon Water Treatment Plant.

American Whitewater has it at 940 cfs but their gauge is above Minturn and misses Gore Creek and several smaller creeks.


----------



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

Last few days have started around 2500 in the morning and drops to 2300ish by afternoon. Super juicy fun the whole way. Edwards mile is a blast. We took the 14' oar frame and 14' cat no probs. there were a couple logs hung up on diversions by the golf course but easily spotted river right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Scuzzbuzz (Jun 7, 2015)

How about the lower eagle from Walcott to the fairgrounds?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Scuzzbuzz said:


> How about the lower eagle from Walcott to the fairgrounds?


2910 cfs at 11am. per River Brain.com


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

Lower Eagle was great today. 3500 cfs at Gypsum. Less than 3 hrs Edwards to Eagle with lunch stop. Close call with captains seat at RR bridge by CdOT lot in Wolcott. At 43" to bottom of tube, it bang, scraped on underside of bridge bolts behind me as i ducked, and shipped oars. Close call. First battle scars on new frame. We cleared bridge river right. Really nice rapids after. Too close to oar towers for comfort. (Looked like more room when we scouted it.). Took a stupid superman flying swim trying to play 14' oar boat like a kayak out of an eddy at second RR bridge. Too light. Too tall in seat. Dead cow is great now. Chambers pullout is a very precise catch at this level, not so happy with design at this level. Was perfect at 1,400 last weekend. Decided to abandon pit stop early to not hit hole created by downstream jetty. Fairgrounds "rodeo" rapid is big. Can't believe such big water is right here in town. By a semi parking area that RVs seem to camp at anyway In spite of being such a fenced in lot. Gonna make An amazing water park soon. Eagle River not at a good river level for fooling around at the moment, but very rewarding. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Tip on gauging bridge clearance- if you can see the far cross member you are good to go- if only the near one is visible you are not gonna clear it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## GroverGrover (May 8, 2015)

anyone know what the foot gauge at dowd says?


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for tip Osseus. Assume you mean view from on the river as you approach bridge. Good advice.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes- if your eyes are above the tallest point on your raft and you can see the far crossbeam you are good to go.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## joeambrosia (Apr 14, 2008)

*Ran it Sunday super fun!!*

Thanks everyone for helping out. I ran it with 4 people in a paddle raft Sunday and it was bouncy and fun with big 4ft waves coming over the top. The first 4 seats had a great ride. hoping to run it again while it's not too big. Aloha!


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

If you are going to take out in Eagle, you might as well go all the way to the Fairgrounds take-out. Rodeo is a blast at this level. The first take out at the fairgrounds is small and hard to hit but there is a backup takeout if you miss the first.


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

Agreed at this level, worth the mega rollers through fairgrounds rapid. All just right of center. Easy to miss takeout after pedestrian bridge. Hit it with hugging right bank with a couple oar pulls last Sunday at 3,500 (Gypsum), and missed it trying to hug shore too close tonight when back of raft bumped and spun with same maneuver at 3,900. Easy second chance pullout at lower end of the same parking lot. At least there is a half mile of county fairgrounds land river right to forgive errors. Just a longer walk. Lower end of lot after pedestrian bridge is where all the commercials seem to go at this level.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

